
New Tesla movie starring Ethan Hawke - sahin-boydas
https://youtu.be/UQ7U_pft3Qw
======
da-x
Nice! Looking forward to it.

The bundling of 1980's synth music is also nice. Why I find synthwave so
alluring, perhaps it promotes nostalgia which chronologically depicts times
that are most farther than the horrors of the 1940's _and_ the troubled times
of present day 2020.

